# Broadcom BCM4352 not working. [Solved]

## pranavpalliyil

I am new to Gentoo, and this is the first time I have installed it on my Dell Precision M4800. I have Broadcom BCM4352 wifi but I cannot get Wi-Fi to work. I have tried configuring the kernel a couple of times and have even.then I havent been very lucky.

I see my card when i use lspci -k:

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Dell BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

        Kernel modules: bcma, wl

```

But when I try ifconfig this is the reply:

```
eno1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.10  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::236e:d411:fa26:e504  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 20:47:47:ab:fc:72  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 12403  bytes 12461812 (11.8 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 6054  bytes 964520 (941.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xf7a00000-f7a20000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

This is the output of dmesg:

https://pastebin.com/uskQJrNp

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am new to Gentoo and I am very excited to learn through this OS. Thank you

Edit: I just had to disable B4xxx drivers that were conflicting.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]Last edited by pranavpalliyil on Wed Oct 13, 2021 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

Plz try

```

emerge -av broadcom-sta linux-firmware

rfkill list ### to check if wifi is blocked

```

If it still  doesnt work then try if it works when you boot into a livecd.

If it does then it is a kernel and/or initrd thing.

In that case emerge 

gentoo-kernel-bin

and see if it works.

If yes then you will have to work on your kernel .config

----------

## Hu

Are you expecting that ifconfig should show the wireless device?  Remember that a bare ifconfig does not show interfaces that are down.  It's possible that your wireless interface is working, but you never configured a client for it to acquire an address and bring the interface up.  If you still need help, please show the output of ip a and tell us what wireless client you are using.  wpa_supplicant is popular.

----------

